# '75 C160 wheelhorse



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

My dad recently picked up this tractor from a freind of his , basically all its missing is the deck and headlight lens. It runs ( needs a tune up/carb rebuild) with a 15HP kohler motor and 6 speed hi /low trans. He plans to find another deck to use it for mowing .


Sure beats my junk '69 raider 10 that's waiting to be made into a rat rod....


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Looks like alot life left in the old girl.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

His friend used to mow about 5 acres and pull a 10' wide steel roller behind it every week - he ended up buying a Cub Cadet and no longer needed it. 

He took real good care of it - why its still in decent shape. When i make a trip to my folks ill have to look it over - i might have to ship him the front axle off my '69 - front left wheel looks a bit off kilter.


----------



## DSC1 (Jul 23, 2012)

Really nice tractor,had a "73" 14 horse just like it for 12 yrs till I cracked the rear axle tube.If you take care of them they will take care of you.It still has the blade quik hitch on the rear axle to. Good find


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

I wondered what those were hanging off the axle - i havent seen it in person yet .

I wish that raider 10 of mine was in better shape- i wouldve restored it - just was missing too many pieces, didnt run and had trans issues- i took it all apart - heres a pic of it after picking it up:


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Dad was on the search for a decent WH deck and found this - a '88 hydro 252H with a 38" deck and 16HP teccy motor - which is stuck from sitting.

The PO's son was selling it for just $50 - basically to just get it gone - so it was cheep enough and bought it.

The tractor/deck are solid, but slightly rusty - everything is solid - he was hoping to maybe adapt the deck off this to his '75 - im not sure itll be possible tho - ill have to see when i take a trip up there.

Bad thing is i have a few spare motors down here- pop doesnt have any spare motors - if it comes to needing replacement.

I figure even if it cant be adapted to the '75 , could clean it up and stick it out front for $200.


Correction: tractor has a 16HP kawasaki motor - not a teccy.


----------



## BadMaxx (May 2, 2011)

*Value*



dangeroustoys56 said:


> My dad recently picked up this tractor from a freind of his , basically all its missing is the deck and headlight lens. It runs ( needs a tune up/carb rebuild) with a 15HP kohler motor and 6 speed hi /low trans. He plans to find another deck to use it for mowing .
> 
> 
> Sure beats my junk '69 raider 10 that's waiting to be made into a rat rod....


Howdy! Was curious if you knew what he paid? I'm only wondering because my neighbor has one with a tiller he might sell.
Unfortunately he has already scrapped his near mint Montgomery Wards 1960-something garden tractor w/mower, another early 70's Wheelhorse, and a 1970's Cub Cadet. He is not very computer savvy and despite my pleas he has yet to try to list any of them! Sold them all to the scrap yard. If I could give him a rough value perhaps he would not scrap the C160, and being his also has a Kohler in it now maybe it would be an apple to apple comparison...

I just hate seeing old metal tractors being sold for scrap!


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

The '75 he basically just bot lunch for his friend ( $20?) and he gave it to him. 

Id say a minimum price to put on it would be $400 - if it has the deck too- its worth more - rule of thumb is if a tractor runs and mows- its worth minimum $300 - depending on condition, extra stuff with it- its worth alot more then.

Decks are hard to come by - the 75 had one but his freind sold it - pop looked around and people were selling decks in all conditions for at least $300 alone in good running shape.


I say the same thing about my collection - if i hadnt rescued them- they be melted down for car parts - why i have like 28 tractors - only a couple are 'real ' old- rest are mostly '90s and up.


----------



## BadMaxx (May 2, 2011)

Thanks for the info! Very helpful. 
I rescued a 1963 Bolens several years ago, runs and works perfectly!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

*c160*

Hey,Dangeroustoys56,

I went to the neighbor's today(The guy that gave me the Bolens,and the WH c-160).
Squrted some fuel in the carb and she started right up !
It has the deck,and snowplow,and he says there's another implement for it,but it's buried under some junk !
ANyway,the guy that I did the JD 111 for was with me,and looked it over. When we got back to the shop,he handed me $800,and asked if that would buy it!
IT IS HIS !!! We're going back this week,and dig everything out,and he wants me to clean it up and get it looking/running good.
Not bad..for a FREEBIE !


----------



## thirdroc17 (Sep 24, 2012)

Nice tractor, the early C-Series are the cream of the crop for Wheel Horses in my not so always humble opinion.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Jhngardner367: sweet deal - sounds like when i got a free RER murray - swapped motors, stuck it out front, sold it for $100 and another tractor .

Thirdroc17: Its pretty cool looking - and from what pop says its super heavy ( took 3 of them to get it in the truck) - i probably wont get up there till sometime next year to check them out , he's busy rebuilding an old garage out back - so theyre both pretty much sitting.


----------



## thirdroc17 (Sep 24, 2012)

Something over 500 pounds dry if I remember right.... which isn't very common really. hmmmmm


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Nose around the want ads or Craigslist and look for a Toro after they bought out Wheelhorse. They make a good source of parts and decks.

I have one of the first of the Toro Wheelhorse tractors and it has outlived the deck. I picked up a 10KW belt drive generator head and made myself a self-propelled emergency light plant, and it has been the best light plant ever. Just start it up and drive it to where it is needed!


----------



## Sledge740 (Jan 11, 2011)

jhngardner367 said:


> Hey,Dangeroustoys56,
> 
> I went to the neighbor's today(The guy that gave me the Bolens,and the WH c-160).
> Squrted some fuel in the carb and she started right up !
> ...


Don't yah feel bad about taking all that money? I'd have to give my neighbor half. I watch out for my neighbors and they watch out for me. If I get it from a guy across town I don't worry none.


----------

